
Mise en abyme - Phithagoras
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mise_en_abyme
======
maelito
Also read this :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12005869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12005869)

~~~
dest
nice example of mise en abyme ;)

------
Angostura
I rather enjoy these little random nuggets that get posted to Hacker News.

~~~
doe88
Likewise, everytime I see the target url links to Wikipedia, I clic, it's
almost always something insightful.

------
mirimir
I'm reminded of _I Am a Strange Loop_ and _Gödel, Escher, Bach_ by Douglas
Hofstadter. About recursiveness being at the heart of consciousness.

~~~
inopinatus
There's a thesis that all particles are information, and all information is
functional, thus perception is merely the lazy evaluation of the universe.

~~~
cel1ne
How does quantum mechanic's randomness come into play here?

~~~
rprospero
The answer is to use one of the "hidden variable" interpretations of quantum
mechanics. Bell's experiments have ruled out local hidden variables, but
hidden variables that violate locality are still permitted. Since this
function takes the global state of the universe (hidden variables included) as
its input and returns a new one for its output, there is no restriction for
locality, so it remains consistent. Whether its philosophically fulfilling is
left as an exercise to the reader.

~~~
malka
so, god is a bad coder with ugly global variables everywhere ? I hope the
universe is more elegant than that :)

~~~
mirimir
Peter Watts plays with the idea that God is malware ;)

------
sakri
Ah, so the play in Braavos depicting recent events in Kings Landing is a Mise
en abyme homage to Shakespeares Hamlet.

 _takes minute sip of $40 ristretto_

------
hopfog
I made a game based on the Droste effect for Ludum Dare 31 where the theme was
"Entire Game on One Screen".

[http://hopfog.com/screenception](http://hopfog.com/screenception)

~~~
mavhc
Quite interesting, I ended up just staring at the timer and moving the mouse
to the other side of the screen for the first version. And side to side for
the 3rd

------
return0
Someone should put a screenshot of the article in that article.

~~~
jonsen
But how much stack space would you need?

~~~
taneq
Depends on whether the picture is bigger or smaller than the article.

------
wazari972
(as a French speaker,) I'm not sure to agree with the comments that associate
"mise en abyme" with recursivity.

For me, examples of mise en abyme is a film shot in a movie, or story read
from a book in a book. In CS, it means a function called from another function
... which is not _necessarily_ recursivity :)

~~~
pierrec
That was also my first thought, but after consideration, there's more to "mise
en abyme" than simply placing a story within another.

I think in France everyone learns this term at least in high school,
specifically applied to literature, and the way I was taught is that something
in the inner story reflects something in the outer story. So for example,
you'd talk about the "mise en abyme" of a specific relationship between two
characters. This brings it a bit closer to self-similar recursion, but I agree
it's still quite different and generally _not_ about fully self-referential
concepts (IMO Wikipedia goes a bit over the top in that regard).

------
BanzaiTokyo
For a French person, it is very difficult to see the value of the link here.

~~~
obj-g
What a ridiculous comment. As if you automatically have total understanding of
a concept if the term used for it is in your native language.

~~~
BanzaiTokyo
French is not my native language, however the wikipedia link adds absolutely
nothing to what I already knew. And don't get me wrong, I don't claim to "have
total understanding of a concept".

To see what I am talking about, imagine instead of the link this one:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recursion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recursion)

~~~
obj-g
Hey guys, the Wikipedia article didn't teach BanzaiTokyo anything new -- can
we start making sure every article is selected just for him from now on?
Thanks.

~~~
dang
Please stop posting uncivil and unsubstantive comments to HN.

~~~
obj-g
Frankly, when you look at the thread, you should be putting _him_ on notice,
not me. I said the comment was ridiculous and I stand by that statement. So,
where did I call him a name exactly? The guy wastes all of our time saying
that he doesn't think the link should be posted because _he_ didn't learn
anything from it. Get your priorities in order for what constitutes a
substantial post, please.

~~~
dang
The "but he did it" defense doesn't work on HN, since people have to follow
the rules whether someone else does or not.

But your flagged comment was obviously personally rude, and therefore much
worse than what the other person posted. No matter how ridiculous someone's
opinion is, if you can't comment civilly and substantively, please don't post
here.

I agree with you about the article. In fact I was the moderator who boosted it
(as described at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380)
and the links back from there.) But all that is secondary to the need to be
civil, which the life of the community depends on.

~~~
obj-g
You continue to misunderstand and misconstrue my points. I don't see this
going anywhere as, ultimately, you're the mod, not me. I hope he continues to
leave useless posts complaining about articles he doesn't personally like,
since that's what you seem to appreciate. I'll just note that I did, in fact,
call his post ridiculous, but explained why immediately. It wasn't an insult
in a vacuum. And when he replied with a similarly absurd follow up, I used
sarcasm to get my point across. I was never rude for the sake of being rude.
His comment bred any incivility which followed, and that's not "but he did it"
\-- it's just a fact.

~~~
BanzaiTokyo
>he continues to leave useless posts complaining about articles he doesn't
personally like

I just wanted to share that for a French speaker (not even for a native French
speaker) the phrase "mise en abyme" is very familiar. So there is nothing
about me personally not liking the article.

~~~
obj-g
I'm literally biting my tongue.

~~~
BanzaiTokyo
Keep us posted on how it goes!

------
taneq
Oh great, now we're gonna have language hipsters referring to their functions
as "mise en abyme" instead of just saying "recursive" like we've been doing
for the past 40 years.

~~~
thatfrenchguy
Everything looks better in French.

~~~
creshal
Great, it's the 19th century all over again.

~~~
Bromskloss
Great!

~~~
elcapitan
Àwèsomé!

------
waqf
Oh Wikipedia, wrong in the very first sentence. "Mise" can indeed mean
"placed", but here it's a kind of gerund and means "placing". (I looked for a
Wikipedia reference to describe how this aspect of French grammar works, but
all I can find is [http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/fr-nouns-formed-
from-...](http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/fr-nouns-formed-from-the-
past-participle-and-gender.2237940/))

------
DaWeasel
Did I miss something ?

~~~
pygy_
Récursion as a literary device is intellectually stimulating, hence on topic.
Furthermore, the y combinator is also about recursion.

